# Video Card Troubleshooting



## bumblebee_tuna (May 24, 2007)

Earlier, while I was playing games (World of Warcraft specifically.......) when I started noticing some major artifacting with the mountains (enough to where it looked like mountains........).  Then later, after a restart, my video card up and stopped working.........

I've already tried a bunch of troubleshooting but I'd like a list of what I can do........


----------



## The_Other_One (May 24, 2007)

Assuming it's still not working, have you looked for any physical damage on the board?  Blown caps or anything?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 24, 2007)

Nothing visible......


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 24, 2007)

I first was able to get the the Windows load screen before I lost the signal and then for awhile, nothing at all with no post, and then now I'm able to get to the post screen for a split second before I lose the signal.......  Because I've removed and installed the card different times with different results, I'm figurin that it may be the bus that is causing this........


----------



## The_Other_One (May 25, 2007)

So you get a POST and all, but then it goes out when it startes to load windows?  If this is the case, have you tried something like a LiveCD or BartPE?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 26, 2007)

The_Other_One said:


> So you get a POST and all, but then it goes out when it startes to load windows?  If this is the case, have you tried something like a LiveCD or BartPE?



Well, for awhile I found that if I pused it over to the left, the card would work fine and I had rigged it to keep it leaning over to the left and it had worked for awhile but it must have shifted and now I can't get it to work again......  (*fragment)


----------



## bldgengineer (May 26, 2007)

contacts dirty?


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 26, 2007)

I actually have cleaned the ones on the card but  don't know about the ones in the actual bus.....


----------



## bldgengineer (May 26, 2007)

The symptoms remind me of my old NES when the system would start kicking on and off by itself. I would use a q-tip with alcohol to clean the game and the port the game slide into. 

If I had to clean a pci port on a mb I'd probably use contact cleaner with a lint free fabric


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 26, 2007)

bldgengineer said:


> The symptoms remind me of my old NES when the system would start kicking on and off by itself. I would use a q-tip with alcohol to clean the game and the port the game slide into.
> 
> If I had to clean a pci port on a mb I'd probably use contact cleaner with a lint free fabric



I don't think the problem is due to dirty contacts, but rather, I'm not getting a proper connection.....  Is there anyway to improve connections or straighten the bus pins?


----------

